# Copper



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Well...after the long, and daunting process Copper has finally arrived. I will add pictures as the breeder sends them. Can't wait for these next 8 weeks to go by, but I've waited this long so what's another 8 weeks. The day he was born is the picture of him with his litter mates (he's the one with the red collar). The other pics are at 5 days old.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Now 10 days old. I could be wrong but he definitely looks like the largest in the litter ;D


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

So exciting. Get your sleep now while you can.  

Right now we have a litter of labs - their size varies day by day - the "runt" has now caught up to everyone, and the boys who were "tanks" have started to slow down their growing a bit.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Unfortunately between 230+ hours of work this month, plus a graduate course, sleep isn't seen as much as it is desired  . On the same note I'm only working this much to make up for the time I'm going to take off for when I can bring Copper home.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Even if we're sleep-deprived, and especially if we're stressed out by work, I think we all feel a little bit better after looking a puppy pile pictures.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

SO CUTE! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

olofsonb said:


> ... The day he was born is the picture of him with his litter mates (he's the one with the red collar). ...


Yours was assigned to you the day that he was born? Isn't it usual for the pups to be evaluated as to temperament before pairing with appropriate adopters? Or is the day-one assignment just symbolic and the red ribbon will get put on the right pup later?

Bob


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I have first pick male so unfortunately the litter had 1 male and 6 female. That's ok though, I'm sure I'll love him just the same


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

olofsonb said:


> I have first pick male so unfortunately the litter had 1 male and 6 female. That's ok though, I'm sure I'll love him just the same


Oh, well ... yeah, that's a good reason. It never occurred to me.

As to loving him ... I've never heard of a V puppy that wasn't loved - they're good at being loved <G>.

Congratulations


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

What a beautiful little boy!  Good luck with the wait - I'm sure pictures help a ton!


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Latest and greatest. 18 days down, 37 to go. I just have to keep telling myself I'm already a third of the way there.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

olofsonb said:


> Latest and greatest. 18 days down, 37 to go. I just have to keep telling myself I'm already a third of the way there.


Adorable little guy. Unfortunately the last couple weeks of waiting are the longest😢 
We have 2 and a half to go till our little guy comes home and it's taking fooooooooorevvvvvvvveeeerr


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

SOOO!!! TINY!!! Adorable!!! Congrats new Owner!!!
Your life changing baby will soon be in your LOVING hands...
Molding and sculpting to follow... The big question IS... who gets molded and sculpted??????????? 

LOL!!! Thanks for joining the Party... and becoming one With the V. 

PS... BOB, Is That a new Avatar???? I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the White Face... Please tell us which pup that is and age??
I pray with all my heart I get to experience the precious white face this time!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> ...
> PS... BOB, Is That a new Avatar???? I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the White Face... Please tell us which pup that is and age??
> I pray with all my heart I get to experience the precious white face this time!!


I didn't have an avatar before and thought that I should. That is Mikey, on his 16th birthday. There is something extra sweet about a white-faced V. Here's his 15th birthday picture:


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So beautiful, and so unique!! Typical V... nothing about them is normal... go figure, these dogs with their beautiful red coats, and they get the face of a "mime" is that just " the frosting on the cake".
I do hope with all my heart and soul I get to see Mr. Ferguson with his sweet white face and feet!!!
Some day far away!!
Your Mikey is Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing, 16 is a very ripe age for a pup... You were a very lucky papa!!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> ... 16 is a very ripe age for a pup...


It is & the funny part is that he was still "the puppy".


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Just an update...now 1 month old in these pics.


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG so cute and tiny!!! Its so exciting!


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Now a stunning 38 days old, only 18 more till we get him.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Finally got to see him this last weekend, and I gotta say we LOVE him already. My fiance loves how cute he is of course. I think I was most excited to have him bringing bird wings to me already! I'd toss the wing, then he'd retrieve and bring it right back. That instinct he has already (at 6 weeks) surprises me still. Anyway here's just a few pictures from that day.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

These past couple days I've been working on finishing the kennel/dog house in preparation for the arrival of Copper on Saturday. Still a work in progress, but it's coming along.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Lucky dog. That is a great looking kennel. I love that he is already returning wings.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok guys, big day tomorrow. I'll be picking up Copper in the morning, followed with vet visit around noon then back home to try and keep him distracted and settled in. I don't think I've ever been this nervous or excited in my life. Wish us luck haha.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to some of the best years of your life! Keep the years part in mind while you deal with some hectic, but rewarding puppy months.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

How exciting! ;D Must feel amazing to have the waiting game finally over!

Post some pics when he is settled in!


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Just a few of the many pics I've taken so far. We've already visited the vet too but I noticed he'll play hard then crash. It's pretty awesome thus far haha.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I'm glad Copper is home and doing well. You will have to keep us posted on how things go. I'm not far behind you. I will call us the puppy class of 2014 ;D


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Haha 2014 babies unite!


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok help please. Second day and it's hard getting him to eat all his food at the sitting. Is it ok to just let him eat throughout the day? Im "trying" to feed him at 0900 1300 & 1800 and only 1/2 cup per serving. However he never eats it all. How can I get him to eat it all at those times or can I just leave it out for him to eat throughout the day?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It can be harder to get the potty training schedule down if you free feed, but otherwise there is nothing wrong with it. I always had to crate Scout at meal times because she'd run off and play. In the crate the only thing to do is eat. If he's focused on eating, but 1/2 cup is too much, you could also add a fourth meal.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats olofsonb! Glad he is Doing well. You have a good looking little pup. I'm also in this class as we got Tucker the end of April. 
Tucker usually eats all of his food in a sitting. If he doesn't I try and get him to eat it in other ways. Either kongs, training or "find it". I do leave his food out if he doesn't eat it in one sitting. I figure at this stage he's growing and I want him to eat even if it's not at the set times. I should pick it up after 5 or 10 min and just add what he didn't eat to his next meal. Looks like he is settling into his crate already. Enjoy the next couple weeks as the hour on and hour off are like clockwork. Our little guy has since started staying up for longer stretches and shorter naps at 10 weeks. Oh and make sure he works for his meal. Sit and wait till you say it's ok to eat. Tucker took about 2 days to figure that out but it makes meal time less chaotic. And also I have noticed if just stand and wait for him while he is eating next to his good bowl he seems to be more focused on eating, less likely to go run off and play.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Few things I've noticed about Vizsla puppies thus far:
1: zoomies, or how ever you spell them, come at any time...even 9pm when you are about ready to put them to bed!
2: sleep! Holy cow he sleeps a lot. He's sleeping as I write this in my arms...and that's after just waking up from a nap to go potty.
3. Lap dog. I can see this becoming a little more difficult when he gets bigger because he always wants to be held, even when he's playing.

I'm sure you all have more to tell. Anything I'm missing?


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm guessing it's natural based on all the other forums but holy cow Copper drinks and pees A LOT!! And I swear he knows when I'm not looking for 5 seconds. I go to put sandals on to take him outside, he pees in the house. I go to get my phone, he pees in the house. I DON'T GET IT!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He's just a baby. He doesn't know about bladder control yet. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow - he's super cute!! I love puppies, even if they are lots and lots of work. . As far as the lap dog goes, be prepared that he may never outgrow that. . I have two lap dogs - one is 58 lbs and the other is 63 lbs and most nights they both want to sit in my lap at the same time. Enjoy that cute little snuggler!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The pee thing will end really soon, they are very smart and learn really fast. Just make sure it is the first thing that you do when they wake " before anything else" if they play for 5 min... potty them again... if they are awake for 30 min. potty them every 15, for the first couple of days or even weeks... it will get easier really fast, because the more often you take them out and tell them to potty... praise them... and give them a treat... the quicker they get the message that this is a really good thing.
As for the lap thing... it will only get worse... and it is completely normal Vizsla, they will sit, lay, lean, push, touch, back up to, snuggle, all they want to do is be close to you always!
Zoomies.. we always called it the "Wild Thing" but that will be a life time event.
Your baby is adorable, you are lucky to have such a lover!!
Beware... They love to sleep with you, once you start it... difficult to stop!!


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Finished Copper's kennel this past week and he seems to enjoy it. Couple layers of insulation + one giant dog bed= 1 happy puppy. Anyway here's some pics of the kennel and Copper at 9 weeks.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh, and here's a video of him pointing. He's done better but this was the best I got on video.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 word of advice 4 the future V owner - B4 picking the pup up - go to the salvation army and buy a Cheap suit - wear it for 8wks b4 u pick up the pup !!!!!!!!!! prepares u 4 the next 16yrs when your V drapes on u like a cheap suit LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

